# Ordered new led tails



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

We will wait and see how this turs out...I ordered the surface emitting led tails (2012 edition) and it should take a few to process, mail and recieve. I will post pics and see how difficult this install would be. I hated the stock tails so I opted for these!
View attachment 5935
View attachment 5936


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

How much? Links


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I found these on Aliexpress 2012NEW/Lastest/arrival Design!!!Chevy Cruze BM7 Series style/Type LED Tail Light/Lamp for 09 12 CRUZE Hot sale product 4P/set-in Rear Lights from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com
The vendor gave me a discount for posting it on Cruzetalk (another plus) and provided exedited shipping 4-7 days for $362.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't like them personally but to each his own.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Ive been waiting for someone to get these. When you instal them please do post some pics or even better a video of how the brake light, fog light, reverse light, turn signals work...


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Thts good lets wait and see the pics


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I finally got the lights in (id like to give a shout out to Gigi168 from Aliexpress)....The lights arrived in 5 days from China to FL with no issues. Build quality was great, he even threw in a free leather key fob! As I mentioned, I had a shop waiting to tackle on the install and it was complete in 1 hour with no issues (sorry but the detailed write up will not be possible as I dropped her off and picked it up) $60 later and the whole shop was impressed. Pictures attached. 
View attachment 6045
View attachment 6046
View attachment 6047


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Get some night shots.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Hope this is a lil better....the camera does it no justice...looks waay much better in person
View attachment 6052
View attachment 6053


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not my style but look very nice from the back. Like them over stock.
Now you just need some rims, they look out of place on the car now lol


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I need to take the Chevy emblem off first and replace it with a Holden one (problem is I would like to source an oem series 2 grill or something) and then put some shoes on it. I wanted to wait until the tires got down to 50% before that time. But as far as rims go...hows this?
View attachment 6056


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

I currently use the same lights as you. Installed it about 4 months ago. However I would like to mention the tail light section connected to the boot, you will need to get some thing to cover the existing hold on the boot and cut a small area to put the wire through. I used a sound deadener to cover the hole. If you looked at the design it will not seal the gap in the boot and if you wash you car or under heavy rain, water will enter your boot. So just a heads up for you to know. The tail section that is attached to the side body is fine as it has a rubber seal. For mine, I also used the old existing seal from the original tail light for the boot area but if you looked closely as the light you have and the original have a different mold, it will not seal completely. Other than that I will give it a two thumbs up for the lights..


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats buddy -
So we will never know if this is plug and play or not i think i will get it too


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Jedcoyxiicut said:


> I currently use the same lights as you. Installed it about 4 months ago. However I would like to mention the tail light section connected to the boot, you will need to get some thing to cover the existing hold on the boot and cut a small area to put the wire through. I used a sound deadener to cover the hole. If you looked at the design it will not seal the gap in the boot and if you wash you car or under heavy rain, water will enter your boot. So just a heads up for you to know. The tail section that is attached to the side body is fine as it has a rubber seal. For mine, I also used the old existing seal from the original tail light for the boot area but if you looked closely as the light you have and the original have a different mold, it will not seal completely. Other than that I will give it a two thumbs up for the lights..


Can you please send a pic or something to show ? i dont get it


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

yes please send a pic because it rained last night and trunk was dry. I didnt notice any "hole" and the shop that installed it didnt mention anything regarding that.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Please video the taillights with turn signals on, etc. PRETTY PLEASE 
Oh and by the way... do this taillights have a fog light? I dont see any place on them where i could say the foglight could be...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Drop the Chevy badge and from behind, the average person could easily mistake that for a BMW.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

They do not have a fog light, just running lights...as far as video is concerned, I will try to post a youtube link with a vid


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Pic 1---lol...from the back 70-80% of drivers would think this is a 3 series 
View attachment 6172


Pic 2--desired effect with Holden logo, RS bumper delete to LS bumper w/aftermarket diffuser & exhaust..ps dont mind the photoshop..a few beers in and patiently waiting for the game to start
View attachment 6173


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

No doubt about it, those lights do fit that car very nicely.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

wait so are they plug and play?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I gotta say they look alot better when off lol. 
Yeah get rid of the bow tie or at least dip it. That gold doesn't mesh well.

TKE, no they don't if you don't have a Korean cruze. But it's doable.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

lol if its doable I'm down to get these. wanna change the headlights too, but still waiting on US chevy cruze projectors made yet. n i don't think i have the patience to do a retrofit. but these taillights are awesome


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Any chance for a group buy ?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

There is a price difference if you get more but not much. 
Think you need like 15-20 to make any difference.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Still hoping to see a video of the lights on  PLEASE


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Protizmenos said:


> Still hoping to see a video of the lights on  PLEASE


 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzc2Mjk4NTUy.html


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

evo77 said:


> 科鲁兹宝马尾灯改装 克鲁兹宝马7系尾灯 科鲁兹LED尾灯—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看


Thanks, but the quality of the video if shitty  
In all the pictures the emmiting lights on the outer part of the taillights are less bright then the inner-trunk part. And i wonder if the color of the light is in real life also orange red like in most picturs.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The video is of shitty quality, I 2nd that...but you have to take it for what it is...the emmitting lights on the ourter part (which i refer to as the led tube) is less bright than the led brake lights that turn on when braking but they are in no way dimmer than the second set of trunk lights. The tubes do not get brighter when you brake like the new 5 series, as they are meant to replicate the 7 series. I wish i had a quality video but these lights are the best options available and perform as good as stock (if not better). They are clearly red at night, not orange.


----------

